# cancelling total fitness gym membership!



## _kevinjames_ (Sep 16, 2007)

ive been a member of total fitness teesside for over 3 years and cant take anymore of it.

Because im in no minimum term contract will i be ok to just cancel the direct debit rather than the 30 days notice bull****?

Has anyone done this before or know where i stand?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

I had something similar with fitness first ages ago.

I just cancelled my direct debit but i got letters saying that i owed them as the monthly subscription was paid in advance and i hadn't given them 30 days notice etc etc.

It all got a bit confusing so i'd recommend telling them you are cancelling.

Try doing it by e-mail if you can so you have a record of whats been sent/said.


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

I did it with Fitness First and 6 months later I was receiving debt collectors letters!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

You'll need to write them a letter mate and give them a months notice


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Cant you just 'cancel' the direct debit?

Like by saying to the bank or finance company "i do not want to pay this anymore"

My dad cancelled my old gym contract 2 months early over the phone?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

That's what they told me when I asked mate.

Used to work with this fella who must have been about 30st, he went to the gym once and just cancelled his DD. Anyway, later down the line he was getting calls from debt collectors, they had sold the debt on.

better safe that sorry IMO


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i was at total fitness teesside for about 2yrs and just went in and give them my months notice and that was it they asked why i was leaving i said i work away (off which i do) but not in any locations of there other branches she was like ok then


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

contractually you are obliged to give a months notice.

You could argue the toss and argue with debt collectors etc over the £30 but is it worth it for £30?


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> contractually you are obliged to give a months notice.
> 
> You could argue the toss and argue with debt collectors etc over the £30 but is it worth it for £30?


I gave a months notice verbally, that was my mistake.

In fairness to Fitness First, I wrote them a letter and they cancelled the debt.


----------



## _kevinjames_ (Sep 16, 2007)

ill go in and see them then. dont want the bs over £40. just means im there a month longer than i would like to be


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> That's what they told me when I asked mate.
> 
> Used to work with this fella who must have been about 30st, he went to the gym once and just cancelled his DD. Anyway, later down the line he was getting calls from debt collectors, they had sold the debt on.
> 
> better safe that sorry IMO


what debt can they sell on if you havent borrowed anything in the first place.. cheeky [email protected], you should never enter into a contract like that in the first place...... just go to a nice friendly local gym


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

you might be able to get out of contract if they never fulfilled it in the first place, like if they didn't give you an induction... :whistling:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

cancelling a DD doesn't automatically notify the company that you've cancelled it, they only realise when the payment doesn't go through so at that point they just think you haven't paid and are in breach of your contract. to be on the safe side i would say just give the notice so you've covered yourself


----------



## _kevinjames_ (Sep 16, 2007)

gerg said:


> you might be able to get out of contract if they never fulfilled it in the first place, like if they didn't give you an induction... :whistling:


u know what they didnt do that. could argue that the place is a ****hole which is understaffed with equipment constantly knackered. im considering tripping over one of the numerous dumbells which are littered all over the freeweight area because none of the members put them away. then the staff dont bother so surely health and safety is lacking in this area???


----------

